# Reggae fest in SAN DIEGO!!!!



## 1252life (Jun 9, 2008)

Reggae fest in SAN DIEGO at the DEL MAR FAIR!! i will be there with the bomb diggity

who is going?


the following bands will be playing at reggae fest:
steel pulse
pato banton
the mystic roots band
tribal seeds
+more i think.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 10, 2008)

1252life said:


> Reggae fest in SAN DIEGO at the DEL MAR FAIR!! i will be there with the bomb diggity
> 
> who is going?
> 
> ...


pato banton is the man......ill be seeing him next thursday in sanfran......if you see pato in the crowd go and talk to him....i meet him about 2 years ago at the independent in frisco while he was waiting to go on stage....the nexttime we saw him live he recognized me and my friends and came over and hung out with us before he went on...now we smoke after the show everythime he is in town....really great guy with an awesome message and outlook....


----------

